# Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung



## Onkelfester (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

mein alter alter Ständer ist aus Plastik und sieht schon recht hässlich aus. Außerdem wackelt da so ziemlich alles dran. Nun will ich mir einen neuen, stabilen aus Holz bauen, der auch optisch was hermacht.
Er sollte für die Wandbefestigung sein (also nicht frei im Zimmer stehen) und möglcihst viele Ruten aufnehmen können.
Hat schonmal jemand soetwas aus Holz gebaut?
Hat vielleicht jemand Baupläne dafür?


----------



## Lümmy (3. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Ich hab einfach eine Holzleiste an die Wand angebracht und darauf Halterung für Besen gesetzt. Die gibt es zum kleben und Schrauben http://www.der-schub-laden.eu/ShopS...esenhalter---Stielgeraetehalter--einzeln.html. Das funktioniert wunderbar und Ist einfach#6


----------



## Fischotte (5. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Hallo Lümmy,

genauso wollte ich mir auch einen Wand-Rutenständer bauen, aber habe da nun meine bedenken, können die Ruten dadurch nicht beschädigt werden?


----------



## ein Angler (6. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Hi
Ich würde es so machen.
Unten eine Holzleiste und mit einem Forstnerbohrer Löcher von ca 1cm tiefe bohren. In dem Abstand wie sie stehen sollen. Oben Holzbrett mit Filz beklebt, Kordel geht auch,
dann http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-OSEN-HAKEN-OSENHAKEN-SCHRAUBHAKEN-Wandhaken-5x65mm-weis-K51-/160648736089?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2567692d59 sowas in den gleichen Abständen eindrehen die Haken dann mit Schlauch als Schutz für die Ruten versehen, gut geht Luftdruckschlauch. Sollte Dir ein Haken nicht gefallen kannst Du auch 2 übereinander am Brett befestigen.
Achso nicht vergessen als Hintergrund ein Bild von Deinem schönsten Fang damit die Kumpels die Du deine Ruten zeigst
auch beeindruckt sind vom schönen Rutenständer :q
Andreas


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Rein zufällig hab ich in nem US-Shop das hier entdeckt und hab dann gleich mal auf deren Homepage geguckt. Sieht nicht ganz uninteressant aus :g

http://www.stickjacket.com/Web/Home.php


----------



## Lümmy (6. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*



Fischotte schrieb:


> Hallo Lümmy,
> 
> genauso wollte ich mir auch einen Wand-Rutenständer bauen, aber habe da nun meine bedenken, können die Ruten dadurch nicht beschädigt werden?



Also meine Ruten sehen einwandfrei aus und ich hab die da schon länger drin. Mein örtlicher Händler macht das auch, der wird wohl schon wissen was er tut :m notfalls kann man die Halter ja mit Filz beziehen.....


----------



## Fischotte (6. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

@Lümmy,

vielen dank für die info,
hab mir jetzt mal die preise für diese BESENHALTER angeguckt,
wenn man einen Wand-Rutenhalter für mehrere Ruten möchte, dann braucht man auch dementsprechend viele BESENHALTERUNGEN, diese sind nicht gerade billig, also würde dann eher sowas hier nehmen: http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/DAM-Rutenstaender_1152.html?refID=1 *bedeutend billiger*!


----------



## Onkelfester (7. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten aber so ein echter Hingucker ist das ja alles nicht.
Ich dachte an etwas, daß auch außerhalb des Gerümpelraumes akzeptiert werden kann.:g
Ich wollte schon ein wenig Luxus verbauen. 
Es paßt meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut zusammen, wenn ich ein edles Holz nehme und daran Besenhalter oder Rundhaken befestige.
Hat nicht jemand ne edlere Lösung?


----------



## weberei (7. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei:

Mein neuer Angelkeller

EDIT:

Oder wie wäre es hiermit (habe ich mir jetzt nicht komplett durchgelesen, sondern überflogen und vom Thema her passt es)

Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten


----------



## jahn (7. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Hallo onkelfester,

eine Möglichkeit wäre auch, die Ruten im (Stoff-)Futteral anzuhängen (ähnlich dem Stickjacket weiter oben) ... ich habe dazu einfach 'ne nicht allzu dicke Gardinenstange mit entsprechenden Abstandshaltern (gibt es auch in dekorativ aus Holz, Metall ...) an die Wand geschraubt, Ringe mit Gardinenklipsen drauf und Ruten im Stoffutteral drangehängt - fertisch. Ich find's praktisch, sieht vielleicht nicht allzu schick aus, spart aber das eingepacke, wenn's mal schnell losgehen muss zum Angeln.


----------



## Lümmy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

@ Fischotte

Klar gibt es Fertigprodukte, ich benutzt den hier http://www.askari-jagd.ch/pages/productPage.jsf?productid=Jagdkatalog/kogha-rutenhalter

Er wollte ja aber was selber bauen#c zum Thema Preis für die Besenhalter....ich hab mal ein 20er Pack bei Aldi geschossen. Haben echt n Appel und und n Ei gekostet. Im Baumarkt sind die wirklich recht teuer. Vielleicht is das noch ne Alternative wenn du doch selber bauen willst....http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...er-wandhalterungen/wandrutenhalter/detail.jsf


----------



## Fischotte (8. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Hallo Lümmy,
der Kogha Rutenhalter gefällt mir sehr gut, 
habe mal im i-netz geguckt, aber leider nix gefunden, scheint es wohl nicht mehr zu geben,
bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mir einfach nen schrank besorge und die einfachen rutenhalter http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...er-wandhalterungen/wandrutenhalter/detail.jsf da rein schraube und gut ist...der schrank bittet ja nicht nur platz für die ruten, man bekommt auch jede menge kleinkrams mit hinein...
aber mal schaun für watt ich mich am ende entschieden habe...:q


----------



## thanatos (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Man ziehe auf einenem Brett von 10-12 cm eine Mittellinie,säge mit der 
Lochkreisäge 3 cm Durchmesser alle 6,5cm (vorher anzeichnen)ein Loch 
und trenne das Brett der Länge nach in zwei Hälften.Die Seite etwa 65 cm 
hoch und 12 cm breit verschraubt man unten mit einem nach vorne in 45
Grad fallendem Brett,darüber schraubt man (12 cm) vorn bündig die 1.
Halblochleiste-Bohrung zur Wand,die zweite Halblochleiste bringt man
nun oben mit Bohrung nach vorn so an das die Ruten genau senkrecht 
stehen.Die Ruten(ikl.Rollen) stehen so relativ fest ,lassen sich einfach
reinstellen und wieder rausnehmen.mein Rutenhalter ist aus Fichtenholz
,ob Ihr ihn zur Schonung des Lack`s mit Samt oder Nerz überzieht
bleibt Euch überlassen ebenso wie Ihr ihn an der Wand befestigt.Die Länge
richtet sich nach der Zahl Eurer Ruten.Plant auch Kescher und sonstige
Stiele ein.Fazitreiswert,einfach und schnell zu bauen,effektiv.


----------



## phreak (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Um das Thema mal wieder hervor zu holen. Meine selbstegebaute Halterung a la phreak. Dabei handelt es sich um meine bevorzugte Ruten. Daher die kleibe Auswahl. 
Noch ist es nicht zu 100% fertig, den das eine oder andere muss noch ergänzt werden. Z.B. noch der Vorhang. 
 Aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden.

Gruß P


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Ich habe statt der Besenhalter einfach einen Streifen selbstklebenden Klettverschluss genommen, den ich an die Holzlatte angenagelt und in den gewünschten Breiten eingeschnitten habe. Da wackelt nix und die feine Spinngerte passt ebenso wie der geklappter Hammerkopf.

Und billiger gehts nicht.


----------



## paulmeyers (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*





















Kann man die Fotos sehen?


----------



## phreak (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Klasse, gute Idee

Gruß P


----------



## MarioHSK (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer für die Wandbefestigung*

Meine Frau hat mich letztes Jahr auch verdonnert mal Ordnung in mein ganzes Zeugs zu bekommen. :m
Momentan sieht es aber voller aus. Ich weiß auch nicht wo der ganze Kram herkommt#c

Gruß und Petri

Schrank ist von Poco, Regale aus dem Obi(...und noch erweiterbar )
 Und ich habe mittlerweile Schaumstoff auf die Regalböden gemacht damit
 mit die Ruten nicht zerkratzen.


----------

